# State College, PA - D20 Modern



## nyjm (May 14, 2004)

GM seeks gamers for a short D20 modern campaign this summer.  Meetings are usually on Sunday evenings; the exact nature of the campaign (other than modern) is yet to be determined, but closer to Dark Matter than Urban Arcana.

Interested?  Contact noah: world_of_alina@yahoo.com.


----------

